# Seed addicts , what to do ?



## BudgiesLoverxx (May 12, 2016)

Hello everyone , I got four budgies ( green , lutino , sky blue , albino ) , the thing is that that sky blue girl craves seeds and millet also the other three too ( but not as much as her ) , so what do I have to do to make them try new foods , more healthy ones because I guess that "chubby" is too fat to fly around like the other three so , Advices ?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The best thing you can do is limit the amount of seed they get and offer them healthy treats as well. 

A budgie only needs one to one and a half teaspoons of seed. They will eat more than that as most animals have that wild streak where they will get what they can, when it available. 

Feed them a limited amount of seed in the morning. Once they have eaten, removed the seed and put in some pellets for them, which are healthy for budgies to eat. I would also add some leafy green veg and keep trying different safe veg for them.
Give them some more seed again before bed- make sure they don't go hungry with cutting their food down- do it gradually. 

Just keep persisting with healthy veg. 
If you try fruit, only give it to them once a week. 
As for millet- I only give millet spray as a treat once every couple of weeks. And one spray does 8 birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Therm has offered you excellent advice. :thumbsup:
In addition, please read these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

Obesity and Overfeeding Pet Birds

Is your Bird Overweight?

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings you gotten some wonderful and helpful advice from our wonderful friends here and I also agree with them.hope to see some photos of your budgies one day.blessings always.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice with regards to your budgies! :thumbsup: 

Also, be sure to read through all the links provided as they will be useful in ensuring you're up to date on the very best budgie care! If you have any questions after reading through everything, please do ask as we'd be happy to help. 

We hope to meet your little ones soon! hoto: 

Looking forward to seeing you around the forums! :wave:


----------

